# Wasatch west



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a few questions I want to ask someone that thinks they know the wasatch west deer unit if you could pm me I would appreciate a lot


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

J_marx22 said:


> I have a few questions I want to ask someone that thinks they know the wasatch west deer unit if you could pm me I would appreciate a lot


What do you want to know

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I love hunting that unit


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've hunted Wasatch West for deer several times. I sent you a PM.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Worst unit ever. Don't waste your time.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

you can PM me a question, I'v hunted many years in that unit. only hunted in the most rugged terrain that unit has to offer though.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry. I just saw this post. I usually hunt this unit every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> you can PM me a question, I'v hunted many years in that unit. only hunted in the most rugged terrain that unit has to offer though.


I'll be hunting the wasatch west again this year. I'd be interested in info about the rugged places on the unit. I'd like to get away from people. PM if you're willing to share


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually see more elk than deer on that unit.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I usually see more elk than deer on that unit.


I usually do before the hunt but during the hunt they seem to disappear. Wish I could see more of them during the season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I usually see more elk than deer on that unit.


Not true. This unit is on the Wasatch and according some on here the herd is basically non existent.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

We've hunted this unit twice, and had great success. After the hoards leave, it is not as bad as others have indicated. and yes, we backpack in to get away from as many people as possible.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I usually see more elk than deer on that unit.


That used to be the case . Still some very nice bucks on this unit


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I saw more moose than deer on the last trip there. I have seen some good bucks on that unit over the years.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

There Is a ton of moose on the unit, would've thought he was a bear with the noises he was making.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Some creepy stuff on that unit too! The ground is sunk in by this tree too.:shock:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Funny thing. I have seen trees with that carved in it. Some say that random people also have carved that into trees. One I saw when I was a scout backpacking up the front carved as saying "Bundy was here". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

